# 100:1 mixture



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I had a 25 yam 2 stroke on my old skiff and i mixed it 75:1.
I figured somewhere in the middle couldnt hurt.
I personally know Yamaha does a LOT of r&d on their motors before letting them go public, and i havent seen a 25hp blow up ever (minus the older 3 cyl models).
I dont think you will hurt it at 100:1 at all, especially if your using good oil.
Now if your using cheap oil... I would 50:1 it.

Hope that helps


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

thats what i was thinking ,too much you get a little smoke -maybe need new plugs.
but not enough and it'll burn up.... i always mixed a little heavy on oil...


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thx for the info fellas. I have only used Yamalube on the motor and the 75:1 sounds a little better. I just like how clean the motor runs right now but better safe then sorry. Maybe I'll try 79:1 ;D


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

I use amsoil saber, 100:1. I do mix it a little heavy, probably 85:1. I'm no mechanic, but I've been doing it for about a year and so far so good. It does run a hell of alot smoother, than when I run out and I have to use regular 50:1.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

I had a 15hp and ran it 100:1 it had over 500hrs when I sold it and it still was running strong. Anything over 15hp I would run 75:1 or even 50:1 anything under and 100:1 is fine and is acutally better for the engines.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

My 25 Yamaha 100:1

My 50 Yamaha 50:1


Per Yamaha owners manual


----------



## meterman (Dec 6, 2012)

my 90 yami is oil injected 2006 , and that it set 100 :1 from fac.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> my 90 yami is oil injected 2006 , and that it set 100 :1 from fac.


Your oil injection is variable, it changes as the motor increases and decreases rpm's. 

BTW  C90hp Yamaha's meaning non oil injected models are pre-mixed 50:1 ratio. 

Straight from Kennesaw.


----------



## meterman (Dec 6, 2012)

thanks for that clearing up 
mac


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> > my 90 yami is oil injected 2006 , and that it set 100 :1 from fac.
> 
> 
> Your oil injection is variable, it changes as the motor increases and decreases rpm's.
> ...


Creek:
You up at school? Go to the tilted kilt!


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> > > my 90 yami is oil injected 2006 , and that it set 100 :1 from fac.
> >
> >
> > Your oil injection is variable, it changes as the motor increases and decreases rpm's.
> ...


Buddy the Tilted Kilt and I are one!!! lmao
We also have one in Jacksonville so it's like I never leave!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Lol. Whats the drive from Jville to kennesaw?(hours)
Our drive blows..
Too bad its not in miami, i might not show up the next day ;D


----------

